# Connected! But no 1000 or On Demand



## stape2000 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have connected successfully to the Internet and the Network. However with all channels, 1000 does not appear and when I go to menu and click on the On Demand button, it does nothing.

Thanks for your advise.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You'll have to wait until the DirecTV servers recognize that you have connected. For me it took a couple of days.

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107422 for some info.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

mine did same till i did rbreset


----------



## ticket (Mar 5, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> You'll have to wait until the DirecTV servers recognize that you have connected. For me it took a couple of days.
> 
> See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107422 for some info.


It took about a week and a half


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Both of my HR's updated almost completely overnight after connection to the net.


----------



## stape2000 (Jan 3, 2008)

davring said:


> Both of my HR's updated almost completely overnight after connection to the net.


Thanks guys,

Mine works now. It looks like its downloading all of the content as I type. When I first viewed there were only 4 movies to download.....so hopefully there are more later on!


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

stape2000 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Mine works now. It looks like its downloading all of the content as I type. When I first viewed there were only 4 movies to download.....so hopefully there are more later on!


This is driving me crazy. Everyone's getting DoD on their HR21 CE's working except me!:lol: 
Got the network connection.
Hell, I can even stream movies from either of my other computers! But can I get DoD?
Downloaded CE December 21. Been connected ever since. That's 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd suggest you verify with D* that VOD is active on your account but I know they tell you not to call D* about CE issues, maybe someone else can offer some guidance. I had my HR20 connected for a week and never got the VOD option til I called D* and they changed me to a plan that included VOD.


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

mjones73 said:


> I'd suggest you verify with D* that VOD is active on your account but I know they tell you not to call D* about CE issues, maybe someone else can offer some guidance. I had my HR20 connected for a week and never got the VOD option til I called D* and they changed me to a plan that included VOD.


Nope. Not going to call them. I'm just gonna wait. I would imagine that after going national with the HR20 VoD, the servers may be getting hammered. Of course, I'm anxious to get it running, but it will in time, I'm sure.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

You are not the only one. My HR21's DOD is not working yet either.


----------



## bkhorn (Nov 4, 2007)

loungeofmusic said:


> Nope. Not going to call them. I'm just gonna wait. I would imagine that after going national with the HR20 VoD, the servers may be getting hammered. Of course, I'm anxious to get it running, but it will in time, I'm sure.


You are still in good company. I can go out to the Internet and watch Jeff Dunham but not DOD. Go figure.


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm still waiting to get the CE. subscribed to the thread, sometimes I get emails, most of the time I don't. I find out a couple days later. oh well, maybe I'll catch it one night.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Even when you get a notification please make sure to join the chat room before trying to download to make sure things are still going as planned. Nothing like having a CE revert back to the national level because a CE didn't make it in the stream as announced.


----------

